# Grelha



## jazyk

Gostaria de saber a diferença de pronúncia é regional ou pessoal, daí a pergunta.

Grélha
Grêlha


----------



## Vanda

Pelo menos na minha região, as pessoas dizem _grêlha. _


----------



## Outsider

Hihihi, e não há uma terceira opção? 
Na minha zona, diz-se "grâlha".


----------



## Alentugano

Por aqui diz-se "grêlha".


----------



## jazyk

Explico o motivo da minha indagação. Sabia já que na língua padrão se pronuncia grélha, mas nunca tinha encontrado ninguém que o pronunciasse assim, até que o ouvi a uma amiga pernambucana e pensei que podia ser uma diferença regional. Ela, neste quesito, está "mais certa" do que nós aqui embaixo.


----------



## Outsider

O som da vogal "e" tónica antes de consoante palatal (j, lh, nh, x) é bastante variável.
Os puristas aqui em Portugal, por exemplo, de vez em quando lembram-se de dizer que a pronúncia correcta de "espelho" é "espêlho"; mas por exemplo na televisão ouve-se mais "espâlho".


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> O som da vogal "e" tónica antes de consoante palatal (j, lh, nh, x) é bastante variável.
> Os puristas aqui em Portugal, por exemplo, de vez em quando lembram-se de dizer que a pronúncia correcta de "espelho" é "espêlho"; mas por exemplo na televisão ouve-se mais "espâlho".



Boas,

Suponho que se ouve "espâlho", "grâlha", "coâlho", etc. porque - segundo o que tenho lido - a substituição do som "ê" por "â" é uma característica dos falares da zona de Lisboa. Não quer dizer que seja a entoação correcta.


----------



## Leck

Oi!

Acredito que no Brasil se diga 'espêlho', 'grêlha', 'coálho' e não das maneiras que estão falando.

Até.


----------



## jazyk

Exatamente como se escreve: espelho, grelha, coelho. É meio difícil para um brasileiro imaginar que não se pronunciam essas palavras da forma como são grafadas.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Pelo que notei, aqui em Porto Alegre, as vogais tônicas sempre são pronunciadas como são grafadas. Claro que no exemplo de "coelho", poderia ser "coêlho" ou "coélho", já que não há um acento para ajudar. Mas a pronúncia é com e fechado, então "coêlho"! E com um e longo também  E o último som também só para dar a característica do sotaque.


----------



## Outsider

Alentugano said:


> Boas,
> 
> Suponho que se ouve "espâlho", "grâlha", "coâlho", etc. porque - segundo o que tenho lido - a substituição do som "ê" por "â" é uma característica dos falares da zona de Lisboa. Não quer dizer que seja a entoação correcta.


Talvez tenha partido de Lisboa, mas hoje em dia já não é só em Lisboa que se fala assim.

E, amigos brasileiros, "espêlho" não é como se escreve "espelho". Escreve-se com "e" (é).


----------



## jazyk

Estamos falando da pronúncia, é claro. (Se era uma piada, desculpe-me pela resposta inadequada.)


----------



## Outsider

Era meio piada, meio a sério. Diz que estão falando de pronúncia, mas o argumento que vocês apresentaram foi baseado na escrita: pronunciar as palavras "como são _grafadas_"...


----------



## jazyk

É assim que estamos mais ou menos acostumados. Tanto é que todos os erros de ortografia que vi no programa _Cuidado com o português_ não fazem nenhum sentido para um brasileiro e ver as palavras escritas daquela maneira torna-as ininteligíveis para nós.


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Outsider said:


> Hihihi, e não há uma terceira opção?
> Na minha zona, diz-se "grâlha".


 

Olá!
"Gralha" é uma ave, erro tipográfico ou uma pessoal tagarela

gralhaLat. _gracula_


s. f., Ornit., pássaro conirrostro da família dos corvos;
erro tipográfico;
fig., pessoa tagarela;
_(no pl. )_ jogo popular. (in priberam.pt)


----------



## Outsider

Não foi "gralha" que eu escrevi, pois não, dona Águia?


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Não?
Ok, desculpe lá qualquer coisinha.


----------



## Outsider

Está desculpada, e seja bem-vinda ao fórum.


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Muito obrigada Outsider.


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Outsider said:


> Está desculpada, e seja bem-vinda ao fórum.


 
Uma dúvida:
- Porque viu logo que eu sou uma águi*a* e não um águi*o*? Foi pela côr das penas?


----------



## Outsider

Fui ver ao seu perfil.


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Outsider said:


> Fui ver ao seu perfil.


 
 que cabeça a minha!


----------

